# Block smoker build need advice please.



## noble captain (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello,  and thank you for having  such an informative  blog.
My name is Meredith,  I'm a Captain,  My husband  and I live in south Louisiana.  I am trying  to build  our 5 Acres  in to a homesteaders  paradice. I'm the motivated do it yourself  er my husband  likes to enjoy  what I do but isn't to comfortable  with construction.  I am building  an outdoor  kitchen,  attached  to the pavilion  I built  earlier  this year. We cook outside  a lot and have a BBQ with a smoke box and have used it so much it's falling  apart.  So I want to build  a smoke  house ( small) 3' wide 3' deep about 6' tall with the smoke box behind it. But I've never  done one. This is the space 













20161130_165921.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Dec 15, 2016


















20160827_113930.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Dec 15, 2016





This is the pavilion  before  I started.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

That's a real nice layout you have there.

Can't wait to see it when you get done with it!

Al


----------



## noble captain (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank u. I'm researching  right now. This is what I've used to smoke and grill for the last 4 years.  I know it looks bad . Lol but I use it a lot.  That's y I'm making  something  new.













20161022_152908.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Dec 15, 2016


















20161124_131956.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Dec 15, 2016





I'm still learning.


----------



## gary s (Dec 16, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a yucky ole day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                           great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*            Gary*


----------



## noble captain (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank u.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome 
That looks like a great project. 
Good luck


----------



## noble captain (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks,  my husband  and I started  a new thread  it's  called just started.  I put more  pictures  on there and how far we have come.


----------



## noble captain (Jan 31, 2017)

20170129_154659.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Jan 31, 2017





Fire box.












20170130_172156.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Jan 31, 2017





Smoke box so far.


----------



## noble captain (Jan 31, 2017)

20170130_172250.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Jan 31, 2017





Space












20170131_083126.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Jan 31, 2017


















1485873468306243332168.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey the old unit may not look the best but it works and the final product is what counts.

Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences.  

That's a good start, great view and looks like nice weather.


----------



## noble captain (Feb 1, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you all.
Any suggestions


----------



## noble captain (Feb 3, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you all.
Any suggestions


----------



## noble captain (Feb 5, 2017)

20170205_100116.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 5, 2017





 Fire  bricks  installed. 












20170205_123611.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 5, 2017





Cement  roof done. With rebar. 












20170205_112326.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 5, 2017


















20170205_123619.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 5, 2017


















20170205_123642.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks good, Going t be a big unit, Keep up the good work.....


----------



## noble captain (Feb 6, 2017)

20170206_163745.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 6, 2017


















20170206_163737.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 6, 2017


















20170206_163724.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 6, 2017





My husband  went to Alabama  today to move stands,  I worked  my butt off lol. I'm happy  though.  Anyone  have any suggestions. 












507147842.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 6, 2017





I got two of these ss doors  to go in . Making  frames on Sunday  out of cement.  I also  got some gasket rope for fire stoves to fill in gaps


----------



## noble captain (Feb 9, 2017)

20170206_143429.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 9, 2017





I have 2 of these  door's they are 30"wide x 24" tall SS . My friend  Rolando  has been helping  me,more like me helping  him, he Lay's and levels  the blocks I lift the bag's, mix cement,  tie , rebar, and fill all the holes  in the block.  Lol team work.


----------



## noble captain (Feb 9, 2017)

I was wondering  if anyone  can help?
I was thinking  of putting  a steel shelf in front of the intake  where the smoke goes from the fire box to the smoker  to help distribution of the smoke and to have a place to put my water pan. Any suggestions would help on size please.


----------



## noble captain (Feb 16, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> Glad to have you with us!
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## noble captain (Feb 17, 2017)

20170213_182639.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 17, 2017


















20170212_163430.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 17, 2017





The fire bricks are all done in the smoke box. The vents are only covered to hold  the other bricks  up while  they dry. 
We finished  the cement  roof yesterday and are waiting  for it to cure for a few day's  before  we remove  the wood frame.  Dose anyone  know how long we should  wait befor we can smoke something  inn it ?


----------



## noble captain (Feb 19, 2017)

20170212_163405.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017


















20170212_162452.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017


















20170219_092355.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017


















20170219_092423.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017


















20170219_092431.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017


















20170219_092446.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017


















20170219_092404.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 19, 2017





So far this is where we are at. 
We decided  to have a door made instead of the SS ones we bought.  But that is not coming any time soon . On the smoker  itself we still need to stucco and put the rest of the shelves and greatest.  Any information would  help.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks great so far, I am keeping tabs on this as I am going to be doing a similar one this spring. Great job.


----------



## noble captain (Feb 20, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks great so far, I am keeping tabs on this as I am going to be doing a similar one this spring. Great job.


thanks


----------



## noble captain (Feb 23, 2017)

20170219_092458.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Feb 23, 2017


----------



## noble captain (Mar 1, 2017)

20170228_102113.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Mar 1, 2017





Look what we tried,  him a Boston butt, and me a stuffed  loin.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 3, 2017)

20170304_115223.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170313_122057.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170313_122349.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 3, 2017





Ok so it has been a while, we still haven't  gotten  the door's made yet. So we have a for now wood door till our friend / welder makes  our door. We have smoked a lot of stuff but my camera broke in my phone and my hubby Brent forget's to do it.


----------



## noble captain (Apr 20, 2017)

20170409_122137.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 20, 2017


















20170409_122147.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 20, 2017


















20170409_114400.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 20, 2017


















20170408_150111.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 20, 2017


















20170408_150205.jpg



__ noble captain
__ Apr 20, 2017





Party at our Pavillion the other day,  smoker is doing great  so far no cracking.  It's tough though every time I walk by I get a wiff of the smoke and it makes me want to cook. Lol


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## noble captain (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## noble captain (May 11, 2017)

Ok help please,  the last 2 times we have smoked  something there have been cracking in between the morter and the bricks not a lot and smoke doesn't come out, but hairline cracks.  Please advise


----------



## spacetrucker (May 11, 2017)

looks like you have a good start on your smoker build. As for the cracking makes me curious is it above the fire brick lining? or below? you may have to line the insides or not? watching what the other say...


----------



## noble captain (May 17, 2017)

In the fire box it's one line all the way around  that small box and the whole inside has fire bricks lining it except the ceal ing on the inside,  the roof on top of the fire box has a few hair line cracking and only one at the ^ seam where the smoke box and fire box meat dose it leak a small amount of smoke.
I'll get pictures today,  we are doing ribs. 
All so the smoke box has about 2.5 to 3 feet of fire bricks on the inside  to. Thanks any advice


----------



## noble captain (May 17, 2017)

Ok today we smoked 1 rack of ribs,  fresh tuna from yesterday,  and a deboned chicken stuffed  with boudan.  
Here are the cracks we see .













VZM.IMG_20170517_133534.jpg



__ noble captain
__ May 17, 2017





this is the roof of the fire box . No smoke comes out but look at it.












VZM.IMG_20170517_133508.jpg



__ noble captain
__ May 17, 2017





this is the side of the fire box by the vent on the right side.


----------



## noble captain (May 17, 2017)

20170517_133501.jpg



__ noble captain
__ May 17, 2017





deboned  stuffed  chicken, 












20170517_131743.jpg



__ noble captain
__ May 17, 2017





smoked tuna












20170517_124638.jpg



__ noble captain
__ May 17, 2017


















20170517_124451.jpg



__ noble captain
__ May 17, 2017





Ribs before  the apple juice  wrap for 2 hour's.


----------



## ab canuck (May 17, 2017)

Sounds like it will be a great meal.....


----------



## noble captain (May 18, 2017)

Ty any advice on the cracks


----------

